# Access to United Club extended?



## saxman (Jan 13, 2012)

So I just read on the NARP hotline update that United Club access for Select Plus members is extended to 2/28/2013! No one had posted anything about it on Flyertalk yet, so I hope this is true! I would use that a lot as I have been. It mentioned access is granted worldwide!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 13, 2012)

saxman said:


> So I just read on the NARP hotline update that United Club access for Select Plus members is extended to 2/28/2013! No one had posted anything about it on Flyertalk yet, so I hope this is true! I would use that a lot as I have been. It mentioned access is granted worldwide!


It is true. AGR Insider posted it on Flyertalk a few days ago.

Flyertalk


----------



## Max (Apr 24, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > So I just read on the NARP hotline update that United Club access for Select Plus members is extended to 2/28/2013! No one had posted anything about it on Flyertalk yet, so I hope this is true! I would use that a lot as I have been. It mentioned access is granted worldwide!
> ...


I was just denied access to the San Diego airport united club -- they said the partnership with united was discontinued in march 2012.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 24, 2012)

Max said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > saxman said:
> ...


You should ask them to swipe your S+ card. The swipe will show your eligibility.

Some of the UA Clubs do not see Amtrak cards very often.


----------



## jis (Apr 24, 2012)

Max said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > saxman said:
> ...


That is really odd since United sort of did not really have a partnership to start with, until they started merging with Continental that is. 

But as PRR says, the United Club folks are not always the most knowledgeable about their own program.

BTW, there is a nice United Club sign outside the Club Acela in Penn Station in NY now.  And of course Newark United Clubs, all three of them, are quite aware of Amtrak Select Plus. Not surprising since Newark hosts code shares with Amtrak, and you see upto half a dozen United flight numbers with gate listed as RAIL on the departure boards.


----------



## amamba (Apr 24, 2012)

Max said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > saxman said:
> ...


That is unfortunate - you should have been allowed entry. Sorry


----------



## me_little_me (May 4, 2012)

What about the opposite? Anyone know if my Continental Presidents Club card still gets me into Amtrak clubs?


----------



## jis (May 4, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> What about the opposite? Anyone know if my Continental Presidents Club card still gets me into Amtrak clubs?


There is no Continental Presidents Club Card anymore. Well none that is valid anyway AFAIK. The card that does work in Club Acelas at least is the United Club Card.


----------



## me_little_me (May 4, 2012)

jis said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > What about the opposite? Anyone know if my Continental Presidents Club card still gets me into Amtrak clubs?
> ...


Not true. I have one. United told me to keep the old card and mentioned nothing about having to have it replaced.

Mine is a lifetime card so it won't expire.

Update: Per United, they will be sending me a new card and per their agent (and their web site), the United card is good for AMTRAK ONLY IN NY. I asked the agent to verify it and she restated it - ONLY IN NY.


----------



## saxman (May 5, 2012)

I'm sitting here in Las Vegas United Club, and didn't have a problem. If I do, I ask the agent to swipe the card. And most of my airports that I use the club doesn't have very much Amtrak service.


----------



## trainman74 (May 5, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> Update: Per United, they will be sending me a new card and per their agent (and their web site), the United card is good for AMTRAK ONLY IN NY. I asked the agent to verify it and she restated it - ONLY IN NY.


United doesn't make the decision about who to admit to Amtrak lounges, though, and Amtrak's lounge information page seems to indicate that United Club cardholders can get into any lounge (at the very least, it doesn't limit it to New York).


----------



## AlanB (May 5, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Per United, they will be sending me a new card and per their agent (and their web site), the United card is good for AMTRAK ONLY IN NY. I asked the agent to verify it and she restated it - ONLY IN NY.
> ...


I'd expect that any of the 4 Club Acela's would allow access without hassle to an United Club holder. I wouldn't however hold out too much hope for getting into the various Metropolitan Lounges around the country. They're far less likely to know about the agreement.

This is not to excuse them; just stating the realities.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 5, 2012)

This is cool. My dad and I are traveling to China. Can my select plus get him into the lounge at ORD. Or just me. If it is just me, I won't bother. We are traveling coach.


----------



## saxman (May 7, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> This is cool. My dad and I are traveling to China. Can my select plus get him into the lounge at ORD. Or just me. If it is just me, I won't bother. We are traveling coach.


It should get both of you into the United Club. Not sure which airports you may be connecting through in Asia, but I know Narita has a United Club too, and the Select Plus card should be good for that too.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 7, 2012)

We are nonstop ord-pek. So we would be using lounges in ord and pek. I'm not planning on nrt.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 7, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> We are nonstop ord-pek. So we would be using lounges in ord and pek. I'm not planning on nrt.


United does not have an company-owned club at PEK. United Club members can use the Air China lounge, but Amtrak S+ will not permit access to partner lounges.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 7, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > We are nonstop ord-pek. So we would be using lounges in ord and pek. I'm not planning on nrt.
> ...


Thanks. The lounges are not that important. It would be kind of fun to start the trip off. Once we are in china, and we are at the airport coming home, that will be it, im ready to get home lounge or no lounge. LOL.

I appreciate the help.


----------

